# How to widen angled pantry opening



## Chuck5761 (May 31, 2012)

Hi,

I have an RV with a pantry that measures 9" wide, 52" high, and 25" deep with 4 shelves in it. That space is hard to use because you can't see to items in the back.

I've found the perfect pantry pull out that can fit in the space, but the basket width is 8", and the pantry face is at roughly a 30 degree angle. That means that the 90 degree cuts on the face reduce the size of the opening so the 8" basket won't fit.

Would it make sense to trim the face cuts to be parallel to the pantry walls? Can I do it in place, or would I need to take the wall apart? Just take it down with a belt sander, or try to use some type of fine hand saw?

And are there hinges that will close down to a 60 degree angle, or would I need to create a notch for the hinge?

Thanks from a complete woodworking novice,
Chuck in Minneapolis


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Normally fitting anything in a RV takes a lot of fitting and custom parts. It's hard enough to do when you are there in person. Without a picture it would be very hard for anyone to give you advise from your description.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yes a couple of photos and maybe a sketch would make all the difference

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

